# 59 caddy



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

Dose anyone know of any company that put out a model of the 1959 caddy?
It is the one car I would like to build. and have on display.


----------



## 71 Charger 500 (Jan 27, 2011)

Monogram, and it is a beautiful kit too! 

Mo

http://www.ebay.com/sch/Models-Kits..._dmpt=Diecast_Vehicles&_trksid=p3286.c0.m1538


----------



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

The Monogram kit is one of the best. Dub City makes a great pink diecast hardtop for $14 at mega Hobbies.










Arii also makes a convertible and top-up version of the '58 Barritz for just over $40.


----------



## bucwheat (Mar 9, 2010)

Those are some beautiful cars.


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

When I lived in Hawaii, there was a 59 for sale, my dad whated me to buy it for him and he would pay for it the payday. I got it and it was a dream to drive to. He gave my the money and I told him if he ever wated to sell it, let me know and I would buy it back from him. 1 year later he sold it to a car rental place. When I left hawaii to come back, I spotted the 59 on the retal lot. by now it's been junked as they do not hold onto old cars.


----------

